# What wraps and ankle supports do you suggest?



## TehEl1te (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I am sure this is a topic that has been beaten but I am new here :\

What wraps and ankle supports do you guys suggest? Any preference?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 17, 2009)

I have some nice black tru fit ankle supports that I love.  At one time I had an Achilles tendon problem and started using ankle supports.  These have worked exceptionally well for me.


----------



## TehEl1te (Feb 17, 2009)

Very good! What about hand wraps? Should I use a 180in handwrap? Is cotton ok or something that stretches?


----------



## searcher (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't use any ankle support and I use 180" "Mexican" handwraps.

I like the stretchy handwraps.


----------



## Akira (Feb 19, 2009)

Most of the guys here use Twins ankle support.  

I have two pair of hand wraps, one Raja Boxing and one Everlast, both 180.  The Everlast ones are better as they are kind of elastic whereas I've had to redo the Raja ones a couple of times during training because they've come loose.  (And yes I am wrapping my hands properly).


----------



## TehEl1te (Feb 19, 2009)

What about these ones?

http://www.muaythaistuff.com/products/twins-special-hand-wraps-white-twn-hw004/

I hear everyone says Twins makes good stuff, are these wraps elastic?


----------



## Akira (Feb 19, 2009)

They are cotton.


----------



## TehEl1te (Feb 19, 2009)

What are some good 180in or maybe bigger elastic ones?


----------



## Akira (Feb 20, 2009)

You won't need longer than 180.

As I mentioned, I use Everlast but any elastic ones are ok. Wraps are wraps (for the most part) and you can probably pick up a cheap pair from your local sports store.


----------



## TehEl1te (Feb 20, 2009)

Very good, I didn't know if a certai brand would get roughed up more than another... I guess Im just thinking durability. Thanks brother!


----------



## Jimi (Feb 20, 2009)

My suggestion is , Do not get the cheap 108 inch wraps. From experience, I have had students come to me for Kickboxing training with the 108" wraps, and unless they have very little hands, the 108 wraps are too short to wrap properly in my opinion. The elastic mexican wraps are good, I like that I can make them a snug as I want, but do not wrap too tight with these. Recently I was joking with an old friend (Khun Kao) about proper wrapping of a fighters hands. He said don't wrap to tight. I laughed & said, but I have Mastered the Wat of the Purple Fist. LOL. So in short, 180" wraps I love, 108" wraps well save them for the ladies in cardio impact kickboxing. PEACE


----------



## TehEl1te (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks man! That helps. I want the elastic ones but sometimes they don't say if they are cotton or elastic so I'm like "OK?... What do I get haha"


----------



## TehEl1te (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey not sure how to edit a post yet heh...

but are these wraps Elastic? How long are they?

http://www.muaythai-fighting.com/fairtex-full-length-elastic-cotton-hand-wraps-hw-1.html


----------



## Jimi (Feb 22, 2009)

It looks like they are 180" cause it says full length. Since they are Fairtex, I expect they are quite good & long enough for a good proper wrap. They state Elastic/Cotton, so they are probably much like the Mexican stretchy hand wraps. These are good. $11 +? Not too bad, I have an old pair of Ringside handwraps I got back in 1984 from my coach in the USABF, they cost me $6 and they are in good shape still, even Autographed in 2003 by Ajarn Chai Sirisute when I attanded a seminar.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Akira said:


> Most of the guys here use Twins ankle support.
> 
> I have two pair of hand wraps, one Raja Boxing and one Everlast, both 180. The Everlast ones are better as they are kind of elastic whereas I've had to redo the Raja ones a couple of times during training because they've come loose. (And yes I am wrapping my hands properly).


 
Do you wrap your hands 'Thai style'? Our fighters came back from training at Fairtex with a way of wrapping the instructors taught them out there, you wrap it round your knuckles about three times then slide it off, fold it over and place on knuckles then continue to wrap normally. It's good knuckle protection but fiddle to do at first.


----------



## Akira (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes I wrap my hands that exact same way. 

There's a video of it here for anyone whos wondering what we are talking about.


----------



## Jimi (Feb 23, 2009)

That video is very close to how I have been wrapping my hands since like 1983. A few Small Differences. I start by using the loop (I have only padded the knuckles when actually taping up, not wrapping my hands) around the wrist, then I isolate the thumb in both directions, (Half a circle around the thumb not all the way around- this changes direction of wrap two (2) times, from above thumb & back to wrist so it is stabilized from both directions) then it is pretty much the same. A lot of Coaches teach the way they like, so you will probably come across someone who will tell you that you are doing it wrong cause you may wrap differently. I have my preferred way, so I appreciate when someone instructing hand wrapping says, there are many ways other than mine to wrap hands, although there are a few principles that should be held toin my opinion. Isolate the thumb at least once. Go in between the fingers. Never tighten too snug. Remember that Pro's & Amateurs wrap & tape differently, so don't argue with someone as if you know better, let them wrap how they want, you wrap how you want. Always better to ask an offical at a smoker or fight event about their preffered taping of hands for a full contact fight. An old friend who is now the VA State Director of Amateur MT told me that when taping, never tape the knuckle themselves. You can pad them, but tape must not be on the knuckles themselves, although you can cut tape for in between. So differing sanctioning bodies may have issue with how you tape for full contact rather than training. Too many people in the MA's nowwa days want to impose their opinion on others to pat themselves on the back, SEE WHAT I JUST DID THERE? LOL


----------

